# Kontingentsgrenze erreicht

## Grizzly

Ich habe hier einen Epson Stylus Photo 830U. 

Beim Drucken sagt er mir immer "Kontingentsgrenze erreicht"

Im Forum und bei Google, habe ich leider nichts gefunden was mir irgendwie weiter helfen konnte.

Ein lsusb zeigt mir den Drucker auch an.

```
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 09da:002b A4 Tech Co., Ltd 

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046a:0023 Cherry GmbH Cymotion Master Linux Keyboard

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 05e3:0604 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB 1.1 Hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 04b8:0005 Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus Printer

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0ac8:303b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0303 WebCam

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

```

Unter Ubuntu läuft das Teil. Also habe ich mal die pppd Datei von Ubuntu genommen und es damit versucht.

Auch dies brachte keine Änderung.

Hier mal ein Auszug des Fehlerprotokolls.

```
I [08/Jun/2007:11:37:00 +0200] commptr=""

I [08/Jun/2007:11:37:00 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=8311)

I [08/Jun/2007:11:37:00 +0200] commptr="1+0+4+requested-attributes=all"

I [08/Jun/2007:11:37:00 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/daemon/cups-deviced" (pid=8312)

I [08/Jun/2007:11:39:21 +0200] commptr=""

I [08/Jun/2007:11:39:21 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=8327)

I [08/Jun/2007:11:39:24 +0200] commptr="?op=print-test-page"

I [08/Jun/2007:11:39:24 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=8328)

I [08/Jun/2007:11:39:24 +0200] Denying user "guest" access to printer "Stylus-Photo-830U"...

I [08/Jun/2007:11:39:27 +0200] commptr="?op=clean-print-heads"

I [08/Jun/2007:11:39:27 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=8329)

I [08/Jun/2007:11:39:27 +0200] Denying user "guest" access to printer "Stylus-Photo-830U"...

I [08/Jun/2007:11:39:29 +0200] commptr="?op=print-self-test-page"

I [08/Jun/2007:11:39:29 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=8330)

I [08/Jun/2007:11:39:29 +0200] Denying user "guest" access to printer "Stylus-Photo-830U"...

I [08/Jun/2007:11:39:33 +0200] commptr=""

I [08/Jun/2007:11:39:33 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=8331)

I [08/Jun/2007:11:39:33 +0200] commptr="1+0+4+requested-attributes=all"

I [08/Jun/2007:11:39:33 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/daemon/cups-deviced" (pid=8332)

```

So langsam verzweifel ich.  :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by Grizzly on Fri Jun 08, 2007 7:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrsteven

Hmm, also am Drucker oder am Treiber selber liegt es vermutlich nicht. Es schaut eher so aus, dass dir dein CUPS den Zugriff auf den Drucker verweigert - aus welchen Gründen auch immer...

Druckst du aus KDE heraus? Falls ja, dann schau mal bei den Systemoptionen im Druckdialog, ob da unter "CUPS-Server" eventuell ein Häckchen bei "Anonymen Zugang verwenden" gesetzt ist. Schau auch mal, ob du mit dem Befehl lpr drucken kannst:

```
echo hallo | lpr
```

----------

## Grizzly

```
echo hallo | lpr
```

Das funktioniert.

 *Quote:*   

> Druckst du aus KDE heraus? Falls ja, dann schau mal bei den Systemoptionen im Druckdialog, ob da unter "CUPS-Server" eventuell ein Häckchen bei "Anonymen Zugang verwenden" gesetzt ist.

 

Und wo kann man dies unter Gnome ändern bzw. nachschauen?

----------

## Grizzly

Habe jetzt mal cups, gnome-cups-manager neu emergen lassen.

Wenn ich jetzt den Drucker unter http://localhost:631 einrichte, druckt er einmal die Testseite.

Natürlich unter Root. Sobald ich es aus dem gnome-cups-manager versuche, klappt es nicht. Dort wird der Jop gestoppt.

Danach ist es aber auch nicht mehr unter root möglich, die Testseite zum drucken zu überreden.

Wenn ich den Drucker lösche und es dann wieder probiere, funktioniert es wieder. Leider aber nur einmal.  :Sad:   :Question:   :Question: 

Es kommt der bekannte Fehler "Kontingentsgrenze erreicht"

Irgendwo ist doch der Wurm drin, zumal ich aus der Konsole drucken kann. Dies sowohl als User sowie RootLast edited by Grizzly on Fri Jun 08, 2007 7:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Marlo

 *Grizzly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Irgendwo ist doch der Wurm drin...

 

Jo, im Titel.

Hier hast du das fehlende "n"

Grüße

Ma

----------

## Grizzly

Prima, jetzt habe ich das fehlende "n" 

Nur hilft mir das nicht wirklich weiter.  :Wink: 

----------

## Marlo

 *Grizzly wrote:*   

> Nur hilft mir das nicht wirklich weiter. 

 

Kann sein, wenn man den Treiber nicht wechselt.  :Wink: 

Ma

----------

## Marlo

 *Grizzly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nur hilft mir das nicht wirklich weiter. 

 

Nee, jetzt mal im Ernst. Und Ernst ist jetzt schon 3 Jahre alt.  :Razz: 

Also, ich hab mich neulich in einem Firmennetz (Win Pro) mit dem mir zugewiesenen pw , --> allerding mit Linux/Gnu eingelogt,

habe ein fröhliches "WS on" gemacht und hatte danach alle Drucker dieser Company in Cups; natürlich mit den englischen Treibenrn.

Dazu gab es Hinweise auf "deutsche Treiber", die ich installierte. Und nun drucke ich da fröhlich auf einem Cannon, HP oder ---> bizhup

ohne Probs

Ma

----------

## Grizzly

An den Treibern liegt es nicht. Auch daran habe ich schon gedacht.

Ich habe deshalb schon verschiedene Treiber ausprobiert. Leider brachte dies keinen Erfolg.

Meiner Meinung nach, handelt es sich um ein Problem mit dem gnome-cups-manager und cups selber.

Nur bin ich noch nicht dahinter gekommen, wie cups und gnome-cups-manager zusammen arbeiten.

----------

## Grizzly

Erst einmal Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Die freudige Nachricht ist die, er druckt. Obwohl er druckt besteht das Problem weiter  :Question:   :Question: 

Ich bin noch nicht dem Wahnsinn verfallen, aber kurz davor stehe ich bereits.

Da es immer noch unmöglich ist eine Testseite zudrucken, wegen dem Fehler "Kontigentsgrenze erreicht" habe ich einfach mal alles ausprobiert. 

Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, das der Drucker nicht funktioniert. Damit habe ich aber falsch gelegen.

Er druckt aus allen Anwendungen, wie Abiword, Firefox usw.

Jetzt die Frage, warum zeigt er mir immer an, das die "Kontigentsgrenze erreicht" ist? 

Dies macht er sowohl vom cups-server, wie auch vom gnome-cups-manger.  Im gnome-cups-manager wird statt der Fehlermeldung einfach der Druckjob abgebrochen.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, das die Testseiten unterschiedliche Grössen haben. Auf der Serverseite beträgt die Grösse 19kb und im gnome-cups-manager 218kb. Oder werden da verschiedene Testseiten angeboten?

Kann dies leider nicht überprüfen, das es ja nicht funktioniert.

Vielleicht hat ja einer von Euch eine Idee, die mir weiter hilft.

----------

## UTgamer

Ich habe ein sehr ähnliches Problem mit meinen Turboprint Treibern auf Linuxinstallationen die UTF-8 verwenden. Daher habe ich hier meine Gentoo Maschine nicht auf UTF-8 aufgesetzt, hier funktioniert mein Treiber dann auch sehr gut. Evtl. hast du ein Codepage Problem mit deinen Treibern.  :Wink: 

Bei mir habe ich die nämlich je nach Installation.

----------

## Grizzly

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Evtl. hast du ein Codepage Problem mit deinen Treibern. 
> 
> Bei mir habe ich die nämlich je nach Installation.

 

Danke für den Tipp.

Jetzt wo Du das ansprichst, das könnte vielleicht die Lösung sein.

Ich werde das auf jedem Fall ausprobieren.

----------

